# european stuff



## p10power (Jun 7, 2003)

For all your european stuff like headlights backlights emblem's

Mail [email protected]

He will ship those things to you with sharp prices!!

Greetz p10power


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

euro stuff for our japanese cars???hmmmm..............................


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

he means lucino, pulsar, bluebird, etc etc parts


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you a vendor ??


----------



## p10power (Jun 7, 2003)

What do you mean with a vendor.
I don't understand the english/american language so good.

Greetz p10power


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

He means if you have a shop, store, website, etc.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

id think so adam


----------



## p10power (Jun 7, 2003)

I don't have a shop or something like that.
That guy is a friend of mine and his father has a local nissan-dealer in The Netherlands and he asked me if there is any interrest in the european stuff for the U.S. market.
That's why i post this topic.

Greetz p10power

ps if you don't believe me http://www.nissanvandebunte.nl


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

You need to be on the SR20DE.net with this. 

BTW, ask his to look up KE790-70Y20

I need this part badly!!


----------

